# Is this true about cheat days?



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

found this on another forum,

"While eating a sound diet by implementing the steps above is the foundation for growth, *taking one out of every 7-10 days and eating far above and beyond your typical daily food intake- increasing protein, carbohydrates, and overall calorie intake- can trigger new muscle growth* by driving up your body's level of growth hormone. some people call this a "cheat day." When you occasionally over eat, the body responds by increasing the release of naturally occurring growth agents, such as growth hormone, insulinlike growth factor-I, thyroid hormone and testosterone."

If that above is true, then it might explain why im still gaining strength and size even though im cutting.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

True.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

surely is mate and by fcuk i love the cheat day , bring in the food:thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'd go mad if I couldn't do a cheat day every now and then. Love them


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes but be careful you don't develop a problem with it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gaining lean tissue and strength is entirely possible when cutting, cheat or no cheat, if you get your diet spot on.

Big fan of cheats - although the name misleads people, nothing cheat about them - high calorie refeeds baby


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Had one yesterday...4kg heavier on the night lol!!


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

leveret said:


> Yes but be careful you don't develop a problem with it


What do you mean :confused1:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

1bpk said:


> What do you mean :confused1:


Eat so much in one go that you feel / are physically sick / have to go to bed etc.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

leveret said:


> Eat so much in one go that you feel / are physically sick / have to go to bed etc.


Ohhh right

nah i aint done that.............

yet, lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm might spend a couple of hours in the all you can eat chinese next week then


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

only bad thing about cheat days is the empty wallet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I can't comment on the science they claim is behind it, but I have noticed that I generally lift better the day after a good pig-out...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you do a search their are some very good threads on this.

a refeed day is productive on a diet for several reasons from general sanaity to boosting metabolism and also if doing a pre comp diet seeing how many carbs and what carbs it takes to fill you out and over spill etc.

people will call it a cheat day as an excuse to eat ****e but in theory it could all come from clean carbs and you would get the same effect.

I however like a cleaner refeed during the day then an how ill can i make myself on the night  . ive been known to eat so much during the day ive had to nap around 6pm and let my stomach ease off before eating again and then actually being sick lol.

i still lost 2/3lb that week as well. when i took my weight the nexy day i was 11lb heavier after the cheat.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

So can I hit up a KFC bucket every 7-10 days and claim this is part of my diet plan! If so, f**kin great!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sh1t thing is the next day im starvin!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like a good excuse to eat loads of "normal food" to me - I knew i shouldnt feel bad shovelling down pizzas and biscuits on my saturdays


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to eat loads of "normal food" to me


It is, thats why :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to eat loads of "normal food" to me - *I knew i shouldnt feel bad shovelling down pizzas and biscuits on my saturdays*


yea you should! lol you look kinda bloated and puffy in your AV


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea you should! lol you look kinda bloated and puffy in your AV


Cutting now so hopefully I`ll be looking alittle better. Strip and see whats beneath. Thats from about 3 months ago though so need to update it. More cut then that now, even if only starting my dieting now


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea you should! lol you look kinda bloated and puffy in your AV


 :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheats definitely work, the problem for me though is that as soon as I rasie the calories I get fat, no matter what source the calories come from.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Cheats definitely work, the problem for me though is that as soon as I rasie the calories I get fat, no matter what source the calories come from.


If you are on a cutting diet you won't get fat from one day of cheating.

If you were on a bulking diet and had a day of eating **** then I expect you may.


----------

